# Squatting Public Buildings



## AlwaysLost (Jul 28, 2017)

I was just curious on whether squattets occupying a public building are afforded the same tenant protection as like houses.

What are your thoughts on holding a popup event in such a building. Is it feasible or a felony waiting to happen?


----------



## Drengor (Jul 28, 2017)

I guess if the space you use to squat gets used frequently there'll be plenty of motivation to get rid of you. If you find some long lost broom closet you might just get away for a while!


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 28, 2017)

Drengor said:


> I guess if the space you use to squat gets used frequently there'll be plenty of motivation to get rid of you. If you find some long lost broom closet you might just get away for a while!



I just want to get in, have a big event and then get out.


----------



## Drengor (Jul 28, 2017)

You wanna blag a place and throw a party?


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 28, 2017)

Drengor said:


> You wanna blag a place and throw a party?



Well no alcohol but like an art show.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 28, 2017)

Drengor said:


> You wanna blag a place and throw a party?



Sorry for the negative rating that was an accident. I'm starting to think my plan is a bad idea


----------



## Drengor (Jul 29, 2017)

Haha no worries! Art shows are cool. Whereabouts are ya thinking of having this?


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Jul 29, 2017)

What about a simultaneous art show/concert? I think it would be sick to have an event like that in an abandoned building. Im sure there are established squats out there that have the resources for such events though.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 29, 2017)

kriminalmisfit said:


> What about a simultaneous art show/concert? I think it would be sick to have an event like that in an abandoned building. Im sure there are established squats out there that have the resources for such events though.



Dude that's even a sicker idea! I like the idea of an established squat but I'd hate to completely blow up somebody's spot with a promoted event. Definitely a concert though.



Drengor said:


> Haha no worries! Art shows are cool. Whereabouts are ya thinking of having this?



I'm not exactly sure. Just beginning an idea. I'd need to go where theres alot artists or a place where they'd travel too. 

I mean not every one would be brave enuff to exhibit in an illegal show.


----------



## dodi (Jul 30, 2017)

Yo,
Where I'm from, the squats that would host art events and concerts and stuff would last maximum a couple of months, in general. However, the guys who were running them were well aware of that, so they kept having those shows until they got kicked out. Basically that was when legal action against them as taken.... 

I probably don't know the squatting scene in your area, but I'd say if you are able to hook up with folks that have already hosted events, there's a good chance they would let you have you show/concert/whatev's


----------



## AlwaysLost (Jul 30, 2017)

@VikingAdventurer heh byob then I'm not serving any alcohol. I damn near went to prison for throwing one too many keg parties back in the day. I don't have the luxury of my friends epic lawyer these days.


----------

